# Too Good!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just found this! Courtesy of Tim Hawkins.

https://video-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xfp1/v/t42.1790-2/10276600_1447985335479604_217265601_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjc0MSwicmxhIjoxODUxfQ%3D%3D&rl=741&vabr=412&oh=08ad0d0ce60754f738249e65dbce2f20&oe=55D63874

Ralph


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Linky brokey...

Later! OL JR


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmmmm?? Works on one computer, not on another? This is a facebook link, so I wonder....

Try this one:






Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

https://video-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xfp1/v/t42.1790-2/10276600_1447985335479604_217265601_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjc0MSwicmxhIjoxODUxfQ%3D%3D&rl=741&vabr=412&oh=e02baa3f4559aad9a587c523ebb26d61&oe=55D74854


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Great stuff. Tim Hawkins is a funny guy, does a lot of song parodies in his act.


----------

